# Solved: STREAM.STR file



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

STREAM.STR file which is on a Sky+ hard drive, are they playable on a pc when you mount the hdd with windows?

I have a file here does not work on VLC was just curious to see which format they are? 

anyone know?


thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

The hard drives inside Sky+ boxes are formatted to a proprietary Sky specification which Windows does not understand.


----------

